# Nurse Practitioners and AI Modifier



## jjc (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if NP's can use the AI Modifier? Medcare simply states “-AI” (Principal Physician of Record) but on a medicare replacement website I found "Modifier AI defined as Principal Physician or Practitioner of record".


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 30, 2012)

If you are the admitting provider and will be requesting consultations from specialists - then Yes, it would be appropriate.


----------



## jjc (May 1, 2012)

Do you happen to know where I can get any info that states that? I was billing for our NP with the AI modifier but as of a month ago my organizations compliance placed an edit in our system stating that I can bill 99221-99223 code series for him but not with the AI modifier because to them Physician of Record means MD's only.


----------

